

How can I meet and work with distributors? - jetsnoc

My partner and I wrote a really great network appliance that is a great value-add and upsell to SAN solutions.<p>I would like to get it distributed through companies like CDW, trend-micro, etc.<p>What is the best way to meet with, or get in with distributors like these?  All of them have forms and an address to send product demonstrations-- but it can't be that easy, can it?
======
mahmud
No it can't. Best advice I can offer you is publish a referral/affiliate
reward program: choose a few good sales people, give them base prices and tell
them they can add their commission on top (assuming you can't hire them
directly)

